# Boiler feed pump



## Steam4ian (Oct 23, 2009)

G'day all.

I'm tired of fiddling with injectors. Does anybody have access to plans for a stearn driven recip pump suitable for a small 5" gauge loco? I only want a single cylinder type. One for a 3.5" gauge loco would also work.

Did I say, the design must be simple to match my machining skills; no watchmaking.

Regards
Ian


----------



## tel (Oct 23, 2009)

AME ran a series a few years back, and they are currently (started Sept issue) running another (bigger?) one. I have some plans for a duplex here, and _might_ have some for a single.


----------



## steamer (Oct 23, 2009)

Ian,

The Coles Duplex is a great little pump.  Don't know the capacity your after though.

Give me a hint as I have a couple of other sources.

Dave


----------



## Steam4ian (Oct 24, 2009)

G'day Tel, Dave

Thanks for replies so far. The pump is to replace a small injector say 12oz. My preference is a single cylinder job, either vertical or horizontal. The engine prototype is industrial so any pump the fitter's shop had handy would do. 

I would even consider a banjo pump, the whirling flywheel would add interest. So far I have sketched a such a beast with a single acting cylinder on the bottom, pump on top. The flywheel shaft is under the cylinder and with cutouts in the shaft acting as a rotary valve.

Tel I am aware of the AME pump, its for 7.25"G, too big and too complicated. Loverly job though.

Regards
Ian


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 24, 2009)

I have seen plans in ? mag for a "scotch yoke" pump which would provide interest without watchmaking. I'll have a look for any plans but can't promise anything. Rudy K may have done a plan for this??
Cheers,


----------



## tel (Oct 24, 2009)

OK, just had a look around in my stuff, and I do have a set of plans for a single - looks to be 1" steam bore, 3/4" water bore.



View attachment ScreenHunter.exe


----------



## steamer (Oct 24, 2009)

The Coles is a Duplex and has 5/8 steam and 3/8 water.....I think...might be big.

I have a banjo one though.....might be right size.

Dave


----------



## tel (Oct 24, 2009)

... they're in transit even as we speak


----------



## steamer (Oct 24, 2009)

ditto........


----------

